# Cup warmer getting scratched



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Guys

i am now 2 weeks into ownership of an ECM Syncronika and I noticed during cleaning today that the front cup warming section is getting scratched, I needed a solution so I popped into my local Lakeland store today and purchased a silicon backing mat, cut it to size punched out the 98 holes and here is the result.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

How did you punch the holes out?


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Stanic

i used a hole punch, you know those ones that look like a pair if pliers but have a wheel on top with different size punches on it, you can also use it to punch holes in leather belts etc.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Alternatively, you can use cookamesh. I had on mine from day 1 for 2 years. Works very well.

Although I quite like the solution above as it avoids sliding on the machine and of the cups on top of it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

All those holes, that's dedication and especially as you had to make them line all up with the holes underneath so ensure the ventilation was not affected!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Well done Pete, you've shown me yours, I'll show you mine later.....







.

Jon.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Dave

thats my OCD kicking in, punching the holes was easy, marking up on to silicon matting was an issue it's not the easiest stuff to write on.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Is that a promise, oh the anticipation Ha Ha

cheers Xpresso nice one


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Big Pete said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> thats my OCD kicking in, punching the holes was easy, marking up on to silicon matting was an issue it's not the easiest stuff to write on.
> 
> ...


How about marking up a piece of paper cut to fit the mat with due attention to the ventilation holes. Then punching through the paper and silicone mat?


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Batian

i never thought of that, it would have made it easier, it's done now but thanks for the tip

Cheers

Big Pete


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Big Pete said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> thats my OCD kicking in, punching the holes was easy, marking up on to silicon matting was an issue it's not the easiest stuff to write on.
> 
> ...


What's even more amazing is you showed not the slightest surprise at my powers of observation!

P.S. CD marker will usually work.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Big Pete said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> thats my OCD kicking in, punching the holes was easy, marking up on to silicon matting was an issue it's not the easiest stuff to write on.
> 
> ...


The workaround to that Pete was to cut the whole middle part out







.

Jon.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> What's even more amazing is you showed not the slightest surprise at my powers of observation!


lol

I've noticed too, it looks like made in a factory, rather neat


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Dave

slighty off topic but should the steam wand on the Syncronika just flop about, the hot water spout is tight on the ball joint but that is not the case for the steam wand.

can I tighten that slightly ?

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah, but not too tight, because as the lube dried out on the O'ring, it can start to shred em when you move the wand. Nip up the nut until wand feels just OK.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks for the info, nipped up the nut and it appears to be fine.

again thank you

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## KVL (Jan 26, 2017)

Is it because of the re-sell value you don't like the scratches, or just because it doesn't look good?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

KVL said:


> Is it because of the re-sell value you don't like the scratches, or just because it doesn't look good?


I suspect it's because he respects his machine and likes to take care of his stuff.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Interesting and definitely eye-catching approach









With silicone being quite an insulator, how about performance one week into your mod?

Is there a chance of over-heating or would you simply benefit from quicker warm-up?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

KVL said:


> Is it because of the re-sell value you don't like the scratches, or just because it doesn't look good?


I second what DavecUK says. I had a Pro-700 and actually covered it with a custom made fabric cover after each use as it stayed in the kitchen, subject to grease, splashes, etc. Two years down the line the machine looked brand new. I also had a cup warm protector, made of cookamesh.

I usually like to keep things I own nice and would like them to be in tip-top condition, both in terms of functionality and looks, for as long as I own them.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Aware of this scratching taking place I used a small piece of what originally was a caravan awning ECO friendly ground sheet, comes in several colours, very hard wearing, well ventilated and economical.










Well ventilated and yet robust.










As regards aiding warm / recovery. I left my machine switched on (ECM Synchronika) and the water reservoir temperature was stable 40c, so as regards recovery then it will slightly aid the process.

Jon.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

KVL

Dave C got it spot on, the machine cost me a lot of hard earned, it needs to last a long time so I need to look after it, I am a bit OCD with everything I own but it really pays off in the long run.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Hasi

i have to say I have not really noticed, the cups that sit on top are getting warmed just as well as they were before the silicon so that would indicate that the holes are doing their job.

the machine does not stay on for hours so not sure if it matters.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Big Pete said:


> Hi Hasi
> 
> i have to say I have not really noticed, the cups that sit on top are getting warmed just as well as they were before the silicon so that would indicate that the holes are doing their job.
> 
> ...


The cups do get warm Pete but over a period of time, as in everything getting up to temperature and the heat afterwards percolates through to whatever is above, so without being over critical it's probably an hour or more, personally I generally use the hot water wand to heat the cups using only a small amount before making a brew.

Great machine, really well made and finished and a wise choice.

Jon.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

xpresso said:


> The cups do get warm Pete but over a period of time, as in everything getting up to temperature and the heat afterwards percolates through to whatever is above, so without being over critical it's probably an hour or more, personally I generally use the hot water wand to heat the cups using only a small amount before making a brew.
> 
> Great machine, really well made and finished and a wise choice.
> 
> Jon.


Hi Xpresso

yes you are correct, I too use the hot water wand to heat my Espresso cup in the afternoon, I totally agree regarding the build quality and finish, I swayed between Profitec and ECM, between reading what you had to say and speaking with David at Bella Barista I decided on the Syncronika and so far I have not been disappointed and don't think I will.

Cheers

Big Pete


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

When are you back Pete, I'm about to do a reckie for best ANTICA prices ............

  

ECM Machines.

Jon.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

xpresso said:


> When are you back Pete, I'm about to do a reckie for best ANTICA prices ............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jon

now your talking my language, I arrive back on Thursday June 14th, in Glasgow that night then travelling to the borders where we will spend our first week.

where can I buy this flavoured Sambuca?

deffo taking some home with me

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

xpresso said:


> Aware of this scratching taking place I used a small piece of what originally was a caravan awning ECO friendly ground sheet, comes in several colours, very hard wearing, well ventilated and economical.


Being some sort of rubbery compound it will most likely deteriorate from the heat and might start sticking to the top cover. I'd check it periodically and chuck in the bin / replace when this happens.

T.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

dsc said:


> Being some sort of rubbery compound it will most likely deteriorate from the heat and might start sticking to the top cover. I'd check it periodically and chuck in the bin / replace when this happens.
> 
> T.


Hi dsc

i think this is good advice, I also have the same cover on the rear of the machine over the water reservoir as that were my espresso cups sit, that is moved every 2 days or so to top up the water as I am no plumbed in.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

dsc said:


> Being some sort of rubbery compound it will most likely deteriorate from the heat and might start sticking to the top cover. I'd check it periodically and chuck in the bin / replace when this happens.
> 
> T.


I respect your comment and concern, however take a note from My Dear Lady that 'The' machine gets totally spoilt, lavished with attention to detail, the heat mat is lifted and polished on a regular basis for cleaning underneath as no matter what mat is used it will leave contact marks of some description, as will most things coming into contact with polished stainless.

The ground sheet material is probably into at least it's 25th year and still has the same feel and colour showing no signs of degrading, even on the sections of it I've used as a non slip sheet when working on a roof.

The material could well be mistaken for Silicon which I doubt owing to it's age that it is.

Jon.


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> Yeah, but not too tight, because as the lube dried out on the O'ring, it can start to shred em when you move the wand. Nip up the nut until wand feels just OK.


Is it a problem if the o ring has shredded and fallen out?

I've got exactly that issue in an ECM bought used from BB, but they sent me an o ring for the business end of the steam wand, and unless it's a big issue I don't think I have the heart to pursue it, especially as I'll need to start taking the machine apart to fit it!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

This thread got me curious to see how much effort it'd be if I went through a polish... thing is, I never used any sort of protection on my Rocket and that's how the water tank cover looked after 5 (-ish...?) years:










A couple minutes of polishing, and here's the result:










Could go on for a perfect new look, but it already looks weird on the scratched top. So I might give the rest a go, eventually


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Isn't autosol abrasive? haven't you just created a load of fine swirl marks?

I'm interested as I'd been warned off using this stuff


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

jj-x-ray said:


> Isn't autosol abrasive? haven't you just created a load of fine swirl marks?
> 
> I'm interested as I'd been warned off using this stuff


Used this product the reflectors on old cars, when you had access to the reflector.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> Isn't autosol abrasive? haven't you just created a load of fine swirl marks?
> 
> I'm interested as I'd been warned off using this stuff


Yes it might be a bit abrasive (you can tell from how black it becomes on the polishing attachment) but how would you polish instead?

I wouldn't use it on coatings, but that's plain and solid stainless steel - so who cares?









No, I haven't created any marks - you only need to be careful with pressure and cleanliness of cloth/felt/whatever you polish with. There are special tissues you may use (Sonax have some, for instance), no paper towels...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think autosol is pretty safe on most things - its designed for chrome and SS is pretty hard - the polish you buy for buffing wheels for stainless is actually more abrasive e than standard metal buffing compound - the autosol trick looks good to me, glad to see someone else getting their fingers dirty


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Anything less than abrasive will not take scratches out, you may mask them momentarily but a scratch needs to be buffed out using the finest product available and suitable considering the amount of scratching/abrasion.

Always best to test on a part of the machine not normally visible.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

a month back I brought the SS exhaust on my SD1 back to life for a classic car meeting, so I thought I'd give it a try on the coffeemaker, as well.

My hands are dirty most of the time - in the office they already complained


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Very true Jon!



xpresso said:


> Always best to test on a part of the machine not normally visible.


...although I was brave enough to take on the top end first


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Yes it might be a bit abrasive (you can tell from how black it becomes on the polishing attachment) but how would you polish instead?
> 
> I wouldn't use it on coatings, but that's plain and solid stainless steel - so who cares?
> 
> ...


Cheers. What grade or type of buffing wheel are you using?

I may have a go at this on my polished stainless classic (which the last owner took wire wool too). I didn't want to make the job worse a la father Ted and his hammer tapping out that dent


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> Cheers. What grade or type of buffing wheel are you using?
> 
> I may have a go at this on my polished stainless classic (which the last owner took wire wool too). I didn't want to make the job worse a la father Ted and his hammer tapping out that dent


If I only knew... I got it a while ago off Amazon - it's meant to be used on alloy rims, straight cotton. I'll see if I can still find some specs...

Oh noes, wire wool is a bad bad thing. As is a hammer. On a car body. In the hands of an amateur.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

jj-x-ray said:


> Cheers. What grade or type of buffing wheel are you using?
> 
> I may have a go at this on my polished stainless classic (which the last owner took wire wool too). I didn't want to make the job worse a la father Ted and his hammer tapping out that dent


hi JJ

listen to Xpresso on this, use the finest product you can find, Autosol its designed for automotive use, cheap Stainless Steel, anything with a Matt or a Mirror finish and Autosol will cock it up.

i would do so some research and I am sure you will get the Gaggia Classic back to its former glory.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Big Pete said:


> hi JJ
> 
> listen to Xpresso on this, use the finest product you can find, Autosol its designed for automotive use, cheap Stainless Steel, anything with a Matt or a Mirror finish and Autosol will cock it up.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but that's not correct.

As we've already outlined in this thread, it's made for CHROME applications. Chrome is about as mirroring and sensitive as a metal (coating) can get.

Also, before giving that sort of advice maybe you should do your research first: Autosol is just the brand name of a company that's survived over almost a century by now. They offer many different products specifically designed to suit different metals.

Why on earth would folk put Autosol on industrial equipment, classic cars, yachts,... for decades if they'd screw up their property with it?

Open your eyes and see my above post. I dared to use it briefly on my machine and it worked. No additional scratches or marks. Period.

As is the case with all restoration operations: be gentle or break it.

If you have a counter argument to a successful test, then you need to support your theory with some sort of proof.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

As I said I used Autosol on car headlamp reflectors in the days when you were able to seperate the reflector from the rest of the lamp unit, it was the only product available at the time.

Just to re-iterate, whatever you intend to use, try it first on a part of the machine not normally seen, scratches are just that, imperfections scored into a surface and as such the material either side or surrounding area needs grading in (If you like), you are removing a miniscule amount of the surrounding material to eliminate the scratch.

Once you eliminate the scratch using the same cloth all the time you end up with almost a dry paste, (And a very blue/black coloured cloth) don't add any more product and keep polishing, usually in a circular motion, (Better if you have a motorised machine but be aware of different RPM) you will then note a shine, to finish using the finest cloth available, rinse off with water any stuff remaining.

As with perspex material, Brasso is used to eliminate scratches, some say toothpaste but with so many differing types I wouldn't know which to vouch for.

Probably the best description applicable to scratch elimination is car paint work, as you work on the paint surface your cloth will take on the colour of the paint, the same applies, you are removing a miniscule amount of the surface worked on.

I can also vouch for over sixty of those Autosol existence years and it was widely available before them.

Jon.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Sorry, but that's not correct.
> 
> As we've already outlined in this thread, it's made for CHROME applications. Chrome is about as mirroring and sensitive as a metal (coating) can get.
> 
> ...


good god

who rattled your cage, please change your tone as I find it offensive, I have been an engineer for over 45 years a lot of them spend on the automotive side so I do know and fully understand Autosol and it's properties, automotive SS is cheap shit compared to other Stainless Steels out there, you keep on using it, well done you.

Big Pete a not very happy Glaswegian.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Big Pete said:


> good god
> 
> who rattled your cage, please change your tone as I find it offensive, I have been an engineer for over 45 years a lot of them spend on the automotive side so I do know and fully understand Autosol and it's properties, automotive SS is cheap shit compared to other Stainless Steels out there, you keep on using it, well done you.
> 
> Big Pete a not very happy Glaswegian.


Obviously someone not thinking outside the box Pete and with a very blinkered approach, after all who would have said using toothpaste to clean car head light covers, I've said covers as if I had said glass that would have been a contradiction in terms attracting more criticism, not forgetting there are somewhere in the region of five or so different stainless steels.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned a toughened glass top protector in this thread. Here's mine, post 108 and others. Sticky dots keep it a few mm off the top, the cups still get warm, and it obviously hasn't affected the machine.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38611-The-Postman-Always-Rings-Twice!/page11


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned a toughened glass top protector in this thread. Here's mine, post 108 and others. Sticky dots keep it a few mm off the top, the cups still get warm, and it obviously hasn't affected the machine.
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38611-The-Postman-Always-Rings-Twice!/page11


Hello M - Don't forget I did ask about the ........ if you ever decided...

Jon.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned a toughened glass top protector in this thread. Here's mine, post 108 and others. Sticky dots keep it a few mm off the top, the cups still get warm, and it obviously hasn't affected the machine.
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38611-The-Postman-Always-Rings-Twice!/page11


Hi Mildred

what a cool idea, I may have to adopt, yes I like it as it allows the mirrored finish to shine through.

BTW, I noticed in one of the photos a stainless steel dosing ring, may I be so cheeky as to ask where you got that from, I have been looking for one of these but not having any joy, I currently use a cut down scone ring which works fine but the magpie in my wants something in the shiny stuff

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

xpresso said:


> Obviously someone not thinking outside the box Pete and with a very blinkered approach, after all who would have said using toothpaste to clean car head light covers, I've said covers as if I had said glass that would have been a contradiction in terms attracting more criticism, not forgetting there are somewhere in the region of five or so different stainless steels.
> 
> Jon.


Hi Jon

yes, I was using it for a while on my headlamps, with all the sand in the air here the headlamps get dulled very quickly, toothpaste brings them up a treat, I have recently just discovered a product made in the USA called mothers and it's been great.

no issues my friend, there are about 100 different grades of SS, most common in culinary use is marenstetic steel 300 series which you would know as 304 and 316, 316 being the higher grade, I work with SS and the exotic metals Duplex and Super duplex, hastaloys and monels on a daily basis so I have some experience in this.

my company pour these to manufacturer valves for the industrial sector ie Nuclear, Pharma, Oil & Gas etc. Just in case your interested.

i hope you had one of those Sambucas

you take care

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Big Pete said:


> Hi Mildred
> 
> what a cool idea, I may have to adopt, yes I like it as it allows the mirrored finish to shine through.
> 
> ...


This is who you want Pete and they are 'Some sort of Aluminium' ? ............

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36715-Aluminium-Portafilter-hopper

@Norvin

Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Big Pete said:


> Hi Mildred
> 
> what a cool idea, I may have to adopt, yes I like it as it allows the mirrored finish to shine through.


Yes! It looks very smart!



> BTW, I noticed in one of the photos a stainless steel dosing ring, may I be so cheeky as to ask where you got that from, I have been looking for one of these but not having any joy, I currently use a cut down scone ring which works fine but the magpie in my wants something in the shiny stuff
> 
> cheers
> 
> Big Pete


The forum's very own Norvin manufactures them. There's a thread somewhere . . .


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Jon

thats them, thanks for this, I will contact Norvin today and see if he can accommodate me, he could post it to my home address.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Big Pete said:


> Hi Jon
> 
> thats them, thanks for this, I will contact Norvin today and see if he can accommodate me, he could post it to my home address.
> 
> ...


They're very useful


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Big Pete said:


> Hi Jon
> 
> thats them, thanks for this, I will contact Norvin today and see if he can accommodate me, he could post it to my home address.
> 
> ...


I had two of Norvin's hoppers: one for a 58mm and more dentally one for a 51mm basket.

They are very nicely made and of excellent quality. Can't recommend Norvin and his "hoppers" highly enough.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Stanic said:


> They're very useful


Very strangely Stanic, up to date I've never used mine and yet I always fill the basket.

Jon.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Xpresso

managed to track down Norvin and now I am the proud owner of a coffee funnel.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Mildred

thanks for the link, I have managed to track down Norvin and now have a coffee funnel

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Guys

dont know why I posted this twice, losing the plot, it's been a hard day, I need coffee Now!!

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Big Pete said:


> Hi Xpresso
> 
> managed to track down Norvin and now I am the proud owner of a coffee funnel.
> 
> ...


Well if your going nuts Pete I'll get in first, like I said I have yet to use mine as I just don't get that spillage, probably to do with the discharge spout from the grinder ?.

PS Pete ........ Stay out of the sun








.

Jon.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

xpresso said:


> Well if your going nuts Pete I'll get in first, like I said I have yet to use mine as I just don't get that spillage, probably to do with the discharge spout from the grinder ?.
> 
> PS Pete ........ Stay out of the sun
> 
> ...


hey maybe that's it, we are heading towards summer, it's getting hot and humid, it was 44 degrees C today, another 3 weeks and it will be 48-50 degrees C.

Oh Joy!!!

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Big Pete said:


> hey maybe that's it, we are heading towards summer, it's getting hot and humid, it was 44 degrees C today, another 3 weeks and it will be 48-50 degrees C.
> 
> Oh Joy!!!
> 
> ...


Humid -- Ideal for clumping -- and that's nothing to do with extra curricular activities







.

Jon.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Big Pete said:


> hey maybe that's it, we are heading towards summer, it's getting hot and humid, it was 44 degrees C today, another 3 weeks and it will be 48-50 degrees C.
> 
> Oh Joy!!!
> 
> ...


I would melt like ice cream lol, we've got 10 degrees Celsius atm


----------

